# bannerdruck



## Christian Protte (14. Oktober 2003)

erstmal..  ich weiss nicht, ob es hier richtig ist, nur ich habe keine passendere kategorie gefunden. verschiebt es bitte, wenn falsch.




ich suche ein paar links zu seiten wo man möglichst günstig banner drucken lassen kann.

grössen so um die 100/150 x 60/80cm. material ist eigentlich fast egal. wobei  "stoff" schon nicht schlecht wäre.




mfg
christian


----------

